# Hello! Calling all opera curators out there for a new newsletter for opera beginners



## Micheles (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi! I'm Michele - an entrepreneur and former opera singer. In the hopes of spreading the word about the beauty and power of opera, I launched a free newsletter called Opera Daily for people who are curious about opera and don't know where to start.

Every weekday, I send out a free, short email with one hand-curated pick. If you have lesser-known gems you'd like to contribute, please message me (or email [email protected]). I'd love to include them in the daily update to my 600+ subscribers (with credit to you of course in the email for the find!). My gut was at this time, people would be excited about something that would allow them to see, hear and feel the world a little differently.

You can also subscribe to the newsletter, if you want to check it out, at:

http://www.youroperadaily.com/

Thanks for reading and I am excited to be here!


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Interesting. Good luck with your site.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know if you can use this but on my Youtube Channel of around 60 videos, about a third are mostly about famous opera singers. I am in Toastmasters and I have videotaped and put my speeches on opera to Youtube. You have to remember that I am speaking to people who for the most part have no acquaintance with opera but who tend to greatly enjoy my speeches. Overall I have had about 50 k views of all of my Youtube talks. Here is the link to my speeches. My best I think is the one of Elektra:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC123BgNcdJWinctNk_4Nt-Q I can pick out the best opera ones if you like.


----------



## Micheles (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you! I will check out your channel. I appreciate your response and the role you are playing in keeping the art form alive!


----------



## Micheles (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you - I appreciate your response!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just sent you some info on one of my favorite operas, and an obscure one at that.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> I just sent you some info on one of my favorite operas, and an obscure one at that.


One we all have to guess about.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> One we all have to guess about.


Happens in England. Sung in German.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Micheles said:


> for people who are curious about opera and don't know where to start.


As my tastes incline towards mid-20th century modernism & avant-garde, I'm reluctant to suggest my types of lesser-known gems for the newbies out there (they might get discouraged from exploring opera if they hear abrasive/uncompromising harmonic vocabularies/vernacular). You can be the judge of this, being - as you were - a former performer.

For a starter, though, why not a Greek composer's operas based on ancient Greece? 
Mikis Theodorakis did an *Antigone*, an *Electra* & a *Medea* in beginner-friendly tonal/chordal idioms:










By the way, Mr. Theodorakis is still with us @ age 95!

Oh - welcome to TC.


----------



## Micheles (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you for this!


----------

